# E-Juice Ratings Pretoria



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Welcome to my very own personal rating thread, I will during the course of the year be sampling different flavors from different vendors to provide you with a guide on which is good and not so good...All flavors will receive a rating out of 10 and hopefully Ill find the best one out there.

Im not here to make anyone look bad but to give you a review on my findings and taste.....

Watch this space and let me know if you agree or disagree with my findings


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Company: N/A - Me, myself and I
Product Name: *FOG MACHINE - NUTS AND BOLTS*
Product Image: None

Reviewer: VapeLuvr83

Mod: Kangertech Kbox Mini
Watts/Volts: 23.0 W, 4.4 V
Atomiser: K Box Mini Single coil
Coil Resistance: 0.8 Ohm
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton, SS Coil

Mod: Joytech eVic - VTC Mini
Watts/Volts: 30.0 W, 2.74 V
Atomiser: Geekvape Griffin Dual Coils
Coil Resistance: 0.25 ohm
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton, SS Coil

Strength: 3 mg
Blend: PG 30 VG 70
Price: R 160.00 (30ml)
Website: www.fogmachine.co.za

Reviewer Notes:

FOG MACHINE - NUTS AND BOLTS

Available: Shipwrecked Vapes, Foggas Vape Lounge (CPT)

Ive been tasting a whole lot of flavours and LOVE the nuts and bolts. It tastes like peanut butter which is awesome. I also purchased 4 bottles from them and so far have not had a single leak. The price is reasonably priced in comparison to NCV, Hazeworks, Wiener Vape and other premium vape flavours available. The palette has a sweet yet subtle aftertaste with a creamy nut flavor and provides a contrast to the sweetness of the cheese cake which is not really prominent. In comparison with Twisp's Nut Brittle this is a less tart alternative which is any peanut butter lovers dream. Their ingredients as far as i am aware is imported from the US and as such is worth every cent spent...They even gave me an option to make custom PG VG combinations should I not be entirely happy which I think is great service.
Pros: Not too Sweet, nutty aftertaste, good presentation, Child Protective cap, Clear indications of ingredients and nicotine levels
Cons: Sticky label due to glossy finish and not available in all retail outlets....but these I think they can look at again

Overall I actually give them a 8/10.
(4) nomnomnom : very nom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Company: N/A - Me, myself and I
Product Name: *FOG MACHINE - Lemon Cookie*
Product Image: None

Reviewer: VapeLuvr83

Mod: Kangertech Kbox Mini
Watts/Volts: 23.0 W, 4.4 V
Atomiser: K Box Mini Single coil
Coil Resistance: 0.8 Ohm
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton, SS Coil

Mod: Joytech eVic - VTC Mini
Watts/Volts: 30.0 W, 2.74 V
Atomiser: Geekvape Griffin Dual Coils
Coil Resistance: 0.25 ohm
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton, SS Coil

Strength: 3 mg
Blend: PG 30 VG 70
Price: R 160.00 (30ml)
Website: www.fogmachine.co.za

FOG MACHINE - LEMON COOKIE

Available: Shipwrecked Vapes, Foggas Vape Lounge (CPT)

Another of Fog Machine's really amazing flavors I have tried so far. This flavor is a true palette cleanser which is definitely morish. There is a hint of sweetness of the baked biscuits and a refreshing lemon aftertaste. Best of all is this is a true wonder for vape tongue and is geniunely one to look out for.

Pro's: Lemony fresh, sweet and subtle, helps for vape tongue
Cons: Issue with dripper as there is still juice left in the bottle

Overall Rating: 9/10
(4) nomnomnom : very nom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Company: N/A - Me, myself and I
Product Name: *NCV - STRAWB*
Product Image: None

Reviewer: VapeLuvr83

Mod: Kangertech Kbox Mini
Watts/Volts: 23.0 W, 4.4 V
Atomiser: K Box Mini Single coil
Coil Resistance: 0.8 Ohm
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton, SS Coil

Mod: Joytech eVic - VTC Mini
Watts/Volts: 30.0 W, 2.74 V
Atomiser: Geekvape Griffin Dual Coils
Coil Resistance: 0.25 ohm
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton, SS Coil

Strength: 3 mg
Blend: unknown
Price: R 160.00 (30ml)
Website: www.ncvapes.co.za

NCV E-Liquids: STRAWB

Available: Eciggies, SA Vape Gear, SA Vapeking

Ever wanted to have your mouth completely enveloped in that smooth sweet and creamy strawberry dream...THIS IS DEFINITELY JUST THAT!!! Like an Ice Cream with that red swirl...Great Aftertaste, Extremely yummy and makes you want more with every puff...I will definitely be trying more of NVC's liquids and this one is definitely one of my faves

The bottle is sleek and smooth, the lable is very professional and funky and overall just a great experience

Pro's: Child Proof Cap, Glass bottle, Great Taste
Cons: I want more lol

Overall Rating: 10/10

(5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/6/16)

Nice initiative, always glad to see more local guys providing review content.

I however would like a little more detail. What set-up did you use? Did you try the juice at different temperatures? TC or power? What build (coils, resistence etc)?
There is a pretty good template here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/review-format.t1342/

Also if you plan to do this on a regular basis maybe it's better if @Silver moves this to the reviewer sub-forum?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

Great stuff. Looking forward to all your reviews.

Wonder if you will not be more at home in the Reviewers Forum, which is explained here.


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Nice initiative, always glad to see more local guys providing review content.
> 
> I however would like a little more detail. What set-up did you use? Did you try the juice at different temperatures? TC or power? What build (coils, resistence etc)?
> There is a pretty good template here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/review-format.t1342/
> ...


Thanks bud will definitely do...didnt want to make it all official but thanks for giving me a new job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Looking forward to all your reviews.
> 
> Wonder if you will not be more at home in the Reviewers Forum, which is explained here.


Thank you will definitely follow your advice


----------



## Vapington (28/6/16)

Thank you for taking the time and writing about your experience with Strawb @VapeLuvr83 always nice to hear positive feedback! Look forward to seeing more reviews in your thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Nice initiative, always glad to see more local guys providing review content.
> 
> I however would like a little more detail. What set-up did you use? Did you try the juice at different temperatures? TC or power? What build (coils, resistence etc)?
> There is a pretty good template here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/review-format.t1342/
> ...



As requested, See the reviews for more info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (28/6/16)

Super Stuff....

Just with regards to "Coil Resistance:3" what does that mean?

Love that you are reviewing using multiple setups, if i may just suggest running one at lower watts and the other higher (Rather than 7W difference)... The reason being, that I have found some flavours muted at low wattages but shine at higher ones. It gives a person a good idea of if a juice is going to shine within the wattage range they generally vape at or not.

Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

Company: N/A - Me, myself and I
Product Name: *FOG MACHINE - OH MY!*
Product Image: None

Reviewer: VapeLuvr83

Mod: Kangertech Kbox Mini
Watts/Volts: 23.0 W, 4.4 V
Atomiser: K Box Mini Single coil
Coil Resistance: 0.8 Ohm
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton, SS Coil

Mod: Joytech eVic - VTC Mini
Watts/Volts: 30.0 W, 2.74 V
Atomiser: Geekvape Griffin Dual Coils
Coil Resistance: 0.25 ohm
Wicking Material: Organic Cotton, SS Coil

Strength: 3 mg
Blend: PG 30 VG 70
Price: R 160.00 (30ml)
Website: www.fogmachine.co.za

FOG MACHINE - OH MY!

Available: Shipwrecked Vapes, Foggas Vape Lounge (CPT)

Ever wondered what it would be like stealing that all so famous apple pie off of the window sill...that's exactly what this tastes like... Apple crumble at its finest. Unfortunately I'm not a huge fan of apple pie but this one is definitely worth having a look at. A taste of caramelized apple, cinnamon and hit of dough afterwards is what you can expect. Its not overly sweet but just enough to tantalize your taste buds. I would suggest that you steep the juice for a day or two as it just gets better with time.

Pro's: Child protective cap, Glass bottle, makes you miss your mom's baking
Cons: Might need to steep it for a day or two, not for the dessert haters

Overall I give it a 6/10 (only because Im not an apple pie fan but all the flavors are there)

(3) nom : its nom


----------



## VapeLuvr83 (28/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Super Stuff....
> 
> Just with regards to "Coil Resistance:3" what does that mean?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I actually mix up the wattages but lucky for me I can taste it all...will definitely take your advice  
Sorry about the resistance, Im really not ur usual vaper (not geeky at all) so you need to be very patient with me....fixed it though (^^,)


----------

